# Wrong cars insured - married couple - how to fix?



## Slim (4 Sep 2017)

A few years ago, we had a third vehicle. On trading in one and selling another privately, the dealer registered the new car in my wife's name, so the next vehicle bought was registered in my name. This made little difference and we are both insured comprehensive and named drivers on each other's policies.

Roll on a few years and we are both required to provide indemnity to our employers. Problem is that the insurer will only issue indemnity to the insured person. Our employers know which vehicle we drive and claim expenses on so we can't use the letters as issued. How do we sort this?

Insurance on car no 1 is due for renewal this week. Can I insure this car in my wife's name for a few months until the other policy is up and change that to my name? Are there any problems with my wife being insured as main driver on 2 cars? The indemnity letter from me won't be required until later next year.

TIA


----------



## mathepac (4 Sep 2017)

Am I correct in thinking you've been driving the "wrong" cars for years e.g. On Car 1 the policy holder is not the main driver, the named driver is and the same thing for Car 2? You may have a problem as this is like the "fronting" for younger drivers the insurers clamped down on a few years ago.

For the time being, neither of you is covered to use either vehicle for work as you're only named drivers and not policy holders.


----------



## Ravima (4 Sep 2017)

You could transfer ownership to each other on both vehicles, then do a permanent substitution under each policy.

If both work for same employer, then there will be no loss to you as a couple on the expenses.


----------



## Slim (4 Sep 2017)

mathepac said:


> Am I correct in thinking you've been driving the "wrong" cars for years e.g. On Car 1 the policy holder is not the main driver, the named driver is and the same thing for Car 2? You may have a problem as this is like the "fronting" for younger drivers the insurers clamped down on a few years ago.
> 
> For the time being, neither of you is covered to use either vehicle for work as you're only named drivers and not policy holders.


Yes, this is the situation. Can my wife be named as main driver of a car of which l am registered owner? Can she have two policies as main driver? Does it matter who is the registered owner of the car? By the way, l explained it all to Aviva two years ago but they said it made no difference! Work use is really just travelling to meetings occasionally but still requires indemnity for employers.


----------



## Slim (4 Sep 2017)

Ravima said:


> You could transfer ownership to each other on both vehicles, then do a permanent substitution under each policy.
> 
> If both work for same employer, then there will be no loss to you as a couple on the expenses.


We don't want to add 2nd owners to the cars for trade in value reasons. We don't work for same employers.


----------



## mathepac (4 Sep 2017)

> Can my wife be named as main driver of a car of which l am registered owner?


According to most proposal documents I have seen NO. Check your own policy documents.


> Can she have two policies as main driver?


She can have as many policies as she likes on as many cars as she likes as the policy holder, this, however, won't sort out your indemnity problem as you won't have a policy of your own on a car of your own. It may raise questions with your insurer.


> Does it matter who is the registered owner of the car?


According to the insurers YES and according to your employers' requirements YES. Check your own policy documents.


> By the way, l explained it all to Aviva two years ago but they said it made no difference! Work use is really just travelling to meetings occasionally but still requires indemnity for employers.


In my opinion most of the call-centre staff at these places, certainly AVIVA and 123.ie in my personal experience, know about enough to answer the phone but little beyond that.

In the great big scheme of things it may matter little BUT in the specific circumstances where you have to indemnify your employers' against potential claims you'll have little option but to follow @Ravima's suggestion or change the reg. no. of the vehicle you've been claiming expenses on.


----------



## Slim (4 Sep 2017)

OK. Thanks all for your suggestions.


----------



## ecomparemo2 (22 Sep 2017)

I think you guys are correct, but to make things clear, you have to call the insurance company slim in order to walk you throughout of this. But at least you have now an idea which are the things to be needed when you do it.


----------



## Slim (22 Sep 2017)

mathepac said:


> In the great big scheme of things it may matter little BUT in the specific circumstances where you have to indemnify your employers' against potential claims you'll have little option but to follow @Ravima's suggestion or change the reg. no. of the vehicle you've been claiming expenses on.



We have changed the vehicles around claim wise. It makes no difference financially. We will sort this out at next vehicle change. Thanks.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (22 Sep 2017)

Slim said:


> We have changed the vehicles around claim wise.



What do you mean by this Slim?


----------



## Slim (22 Sep 2017)

PaddyBloggit said:


> What do you mean by this Slim?



I shall claim on the car which is insured in my name and for which I have a letter of indemnity of my employer. Mrs. S will do likewise. We drive each others cars all the time anyway.


----------

